# Would you work 1 additional year to go from $50k to $150k boat



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

Like many on here we are approaching our retirement, May 2016. If we retire then we will have a good pension and money in the cursing kitty so income is fine.
The question is this... May 2016 I will have up to $75k total in hand for the boat, $50k for the boat and $25k refurb. If I work one additional year I can put close to $100k in the bank for the boat. That would take us from say a 37 1990's boat to maybe a new Jeanneau 349 or Beneteau 35.

I'm very handy and can take of most of the medium to small work myself on the upkeep.

Do you go as soon as you can with a nice serviceable boat or work one more year for a new cruising boat?

Thanks for the input...
Carlton


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

split it a bit differently,

work the next year and spend some time on the same $50K boat, and bank the rest for the unexpected or once in a lifetime events that seem to come up.

Especially if you have your health.

happy holidays


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

So many variables make it a very personal decision. 

Just to clarify: are you saying that you'll be able to put 100k in the bank in one year? 

Or, an additional 25k. to get to 100 ? If the former and were it me, I'd work another year.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Go cruising as soon as you can.

You can not buy time!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

So many factors. If you have a reasonable expectation of many more years of good health, work 2 or 3 more and have $250k to $350k.


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm thinking if you work another year & buy a new boat . The first year you sail you'll lose the money to depreciation & as has been pointed out.....you can't buy time . Having said that , I would never seek the counsel of others on such a personal life decision . Everyone's life is different . Only you can decide what yours is .


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

GCASKEW said:


> Like many on here we are approaching our retirement, May 2016. If we retire then we will have a good pension and money in the cursing kitty so income is fine.


Mine has been a cursing kitty at times.

My reaction is that I would not want any brand new boat since you get killed on the depreciation as you pull away from the delivery dock. If you can't see any specific, functional advantages of the more expensive (not necessarily newer) boat I would go earlier.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

GCASKEW said:


> The question is this... May 2016 I will have up to $75k total in hand for the boat, $50k for the boat and $25k refurb. If I work one additional year I can put close to $100k in the bank for the boat. That would take us from say a 37 1990's boat to maybe a new Jeanneau 349 or Beneteau 35.


The extra money, hell yes. Necessarily jumping to a new boat? Eh... I'd still trade some repairs and upgrades for having most of the depreciation wrung out of the boat.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you actually done any boat hunting? Could be just the boat, at just your price is out there right now (they ain't gonna get any cheaper). If ya can't find what ya want, keep working until you do.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

This is a question only you can answer. If it was me I'd be thinking:

I can go now in a boat that I am perfectly happy with, which will do what I want it to do, and is affordable now.

*OR​*I can work another year and get a more expensive boat that I will also be perfectly happy with, and it too will do what I want it to do. The difference will be, it will be somewhat shinnier, and _maybe_ less immediate maintenance.

Time is something you can never get back. And lets face it, the older we are, the less of it we have going forward. For me, the answer is clear, which is why we're leaving in a <$50K boat.


----------



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

Tempest said:


> So many variables make it a very personal decision.
> 
> Just to clarify: are you saying that you'll be able to put 100k in the bank in one year?
> 
> Or, an additional 25k. to get to 100 ? If the former and were it me, I'd work another year.


Be additional money for a total of $175k...

I'm currently leaning toward something like a Sabre/Ericson 38's, or if I dare to say it a Hunter 376. I just don't see having a new boat is going to make cruising better or make us enjoy it more. Working on the boat with my wife beside me, beats work at a job any day of the week.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Being self employed, I chose to continue working as long as possible, which keeps the sailing kitty full. And, I guess if I were working for someone else, and in reasonably good health, and had $75K available for a boat, I would jump ship, buy a good, ocean-going, cruiser, a used one that has just returned from a transoceanic cruise that has all the bells and whistles. 

As stated above, you cannot buy time - I'm living proof of that. I'm 74 years old, still work 5 to 7 days a week, and probably will never retire till someone pulls the sheets over my face. But, I can also tell you my life has been one hell of a ride. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

GCASKEW said:


> I just don't see having a new boat is going to make cruising better or make us enjoy it more. Working on the boat with my wife beside me, beats work at a job any day of the week.


Seems to me the OP should listen to this wise advice .


----------



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

MikeOReilly said:


> Seems to me the OP should listen to this wise advice .


He is listening, he just wants to make sure it's not coming from a fool..:laugher

We will both be 52, house paid for and enough retirement income to have $4,500 per month to live on...

Sounds like it will workout fine.... May 31, 2016 sounds like a good day to retire.


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

Work the extra year, while hunting around for the perfect boat for you (while not getting hung up on age or size) and then buy it when you find it. The year you spend working you can spend weekends on the boat, refitting and getting to know it inside and out


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

As has been hinted at above, I don't see the advantage of waiting for a 'new' boat, though perhaps waiting for a 'better' boat may be practical to some degree..

As sexy as some of these newer boats may look, the trend today has veered towards ballroom accommodations and away from usable, practical storage spaces.. looking at a quality, well maintained older boat should save you money and leave you with a better setup overall.

With the market in the state it's in these days, I think you could do very well - maybe 'split the difference' - find 'the boat' that fits your plans and then schedule your moves around that figure; maybe an extra 3-4 months of work would get you there.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

52 is very young, I'd probably stick around, bank the 100 k and buy a used Sabre 362 in good shape. Though, the exact choice of vessel is another discussion. How far afield and where you plan to cruise will help dictate that choice. I like my shoal draft and mast under 60 ft for the east coast of the US. Tankage could be better.


----------



## Tallswede (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been asking a similar question of myself lately. For me, it has come down to if I want to keep working for another year or two or not. I work shift work and have been working too many hours on nice days and the 'ole bod is not liking it. I'm ready to bail so I've decided an older boat in good shape will be the ticket for me and the wife. We're not getting any younger (57) and even if I need to do some fixing on the boat, at least I'll have time to do so. If I was doing something I really enjoyed doing and not having to work 70 hours a week, I would stay two more years though.

Kevin


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Like a lot of you, I've been playing this out myself....work another year or two or take off now? Certainly every person needs to make their own decision based on their particular circumstances....for me the decision is to stick with a $20k boat that I love (that has also had another $20k put into it) and work for another year or so to be able to enjoy finishing a couple of ongoing projects at work, with every penny I save in that time going into the cruising kitty so that I can stay out there longer when I do go.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Fortunes come and go. Time only goes.

Go now. Plus, I think the running expenses of the more expensive boat might be unbearable.

[One wonders how you can expect to save $100K in the next year but have so little in savings from your prior years...I would expect millions in the bank by now.]


----------



## k7el (Jan 5, 2013)

My only qualification to respond is that I'll be retiring in a few days, at 64. As has been said, this is an individual decision. A little like deciding between a used car and a new car. But time is fleeting and your life could change totally in another year. Personally, I can't imagine working another year just for a newer/bigger boat, but that's me. Also, you should take a long hard look at your retirement finances to make sure some of the extra money shouldn't be going into your retirement savings if you decide to keep working. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

> *MikeOReilly:* Seems to me the OP should listen to this wise advice.





GCASKEW said:


> He is listening, he just wants to make sure it's not coming from a fool..:laugher


You are a wise man indeed .



GCASKEW said:


> We will both be 52, house paid for and enough retirement income to have $4,500 per month to live on... Sounds like it will workout fine.... May 31, 2016 sounds like a good day to retire.


As me ol' fadder used to say: "Laddie, if I had your money, I'd throw mine away."

Go man go!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I bet over the next 10 years the 50k boat ends up costing pretty much as much as a 100K boat.

If I were in the OP's position (and I am) I would be looking to split the difference some in the choices. I would be thinking a 100k boat along with some more money in the cruiising kitty.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

I would NOT want to go cruising in a NEW boat (maybe cursing at it). The cost of adding all the gear, plus the depreciation, plus having to worry about service issues would give me a heart attack. The first scratch, ding, docking rash would hurt, a lot.

I can certainly see waiting a year to buy a newer, nicer, better equipped boat. Considering how young you are, waiting an additional year to save additional resources as well as purchasing a 'better' boat, would be my choice.

Barry


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

personally, and maybe this is because I am an ecccentric, contrarian, lazy, cheap bastard, I have no problem with spending $25-50K on a well found boat from damn near the disco era... but the idea of spending six figures on a boat younger than my kids stresses me out. It might be pretty irrational, but I have no problems drilling holes in a cheap(ish) boat and installing new gear and stuff, but i would be hesitant on a six figure boat. I have no problem with a 5" chart plotter on a cheap boat, but if i were to spend the equivalent of a 1998 Bentley on a boat, now i feel that no less than a full suite of ST instruments and an 11" display will do, and so on. Expense begets expense.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

_*Re: Would you work 1 additional year to go from $50k to $150k boat*_

And most of those same people don't spend a cent on learning to sail or to even find out if the reality is better then the fantasy.

Brokers love these kind of people!

Aw well, Happy holidays anyway!


----------



## RandyonR3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just a note on that extra year..
We've been aboard goofing off for the last 12 years and traveled a good number of miles, and its time for a re-fit.. much or everything we installed 10 to 12 years ago needs replacing.
Our funds are such that we can live comfortable as we travel but to do the re-fit, we have to go back to work for a year .. I'm into it 6 months now and hate it, and the only thing keeping me working is knowing our pay goes into the boat, 
If its only a year, stick to what you want.. you'll be happier for it. 
but lay out a plan, find the boat and decide when you are leaving, set a budget and stick by it. 
I have a calender telling me when and what I can buy at the time.. It keeps me motivated and shows me light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Think the decision should include thinking about how you live now. If the boat means no restaurants and you like restaurants or no side trips on land or no flights home or whatever then downsize. 
However if the less expensive boat means limited cruising zone due to seaworthiness or absence of key creature comforts (HVAC, Internet,TV, music etc.) then it's the wrong boat.
If living on the boat is a marked downgrade from your style on land you and your bride will be miserable even in paradise.
If you have the perfect boat but can't afford the cruising lifestyle ( mooring fees in that national park, happy hour, taxi to historic or beautiful spot) you will miserable.
Everyone talks about the boat. Many don't add in the indirect costs which give quality to the life.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> personally, and maybe this is because I am an ecccentric, contrarian, lazy, cheap bastard, I have no problem with spending $25-50K on a well found boat from damn near the disco era... but the idea of spending six figures on a boat younger than my kids stresses me out. It might be pretty irrational, but I have no problems drilling holes in a cheap(ish) boat and installing new gear and stuff, but i would be hesitant on a six figure boat. I have no problem with a 5" chart plotter on a cheap boat, but if i were to spend the equivalent of a 1998 Bentley on a boat, now i feel that no less than a full suite of ST instruments and an 11" display will do, and so on. Expense begets expense.


Oh yes ... and when it bites you on the bum truth really can hurt.

I'm not averse to the idea of a better than $50k boat especially if a bit of extra into the buy price gives you less to fix up, nor am I averse to the work extra year for an extra $100k idea but ....

I'd only throw half at the boat, keep the rest for when your fan has been formally introduced to the smelly stuff. Actually, I'd take the plunge and work the extra year but buy the $100K boat now.

I'd never buy a new boat, for pretty much the same reasons as those previously mentioned, though more the depreciation issue than being dissatisfied by modern design. Don't buy new cars for much the same reason.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

GCASKEW said:


> If I work one additional year I can put close to $100k in the bank for the boat. That would take us from say a 37 1990's boat to *maybe a new Jeanneau 349* or Beneteau 35.


Well, if working an extra year means you wind up with a Jeanneau 349 to go "cruising", I'd quit right now... 

As is typical around here, no hint given to what sort of "cruising" you have in mind  That Jeanneau might do you fine if you're just moving around from one marina to the next. But for any sort of extended living aboard and voyaging, I think most folks need something with considerably more tankage, storage space, load carrying ability, and so on... 54 gallons of fresh water? You honestly rate that as a "cruising boat"?

Pretty much the first thing that comes to mind, when I step aboard these latest and greatest production offerings today, with their settee backs pushed right out to the hull, and no shelves or cabinets behind or above them, is _"OK, so where am I gonna put all my STUFF ?"_

)

Looking at today's market, I'm certainly not seeing any new 35-footers suitable for extended cruising that would appear to fit your budget...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

extra 100k?

thats a comfy 10 year round the world cruise or extravagant 5 year cruise in my book* plus* some left over to start a small solo business or job or whatever after you did the cruising thing

man

merry christmas yall

we all have our cunundrums and wants and needs..and questions before taking the plunge boat wise and or voyaging wise

.my biggest thing when offering advice on threads like these is to always ask this question first:

*WHAT ARE MY NEEDS????*

all advice and thoughts on the matter return to this question

peace to all


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

So it's been told to you by three different people three different ways.
Decide how you want to live.
Decide where you want to cruise.
Then and only then can you decide what boat(s) are suitable. Then you can decide how much money you will need and how long you need to work.

I decided at my stage of life never owning a new boat I wanted a new boat done just the way I wanted it and able to cross any ocean in the style I require for comfort right out of the box. You be amazed how hard it is to get parts, the "right tool", that extra needed pair of hands once you really start cruising. I think I made the right decision for me. Your decision may be different. You be surprised how many folks who are actually cruising started their cruise on a new boat. They may have been out 5,10 or 20y now but their home was built for them. I don't regret my decision especially when I'm going to new places and fellow cruisers are stuck in one place due to a failure of a key system. I want my wife with me so certain creature comforts need exist. I live on the damn thing so a certain size is required for speed, comfort, and storage of both adequate fuel, water, provisions, toys, clothes,tools etc.
You need to think through these issues with yourself and your bride before talking about 50k or 150k or whatever. Some are happy with no significant amenities. Others want comfort. The sun and the wind are the same but if you are not happy in your day to day you won't be cruising long.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Is have been following this post because I am in the same situation except I don't want a new boat. I can technically retire in April of next year and be self sustaining and living well. Have the boat and just sail. BUT if I hang out just a little longer at work (Nigeria) I can do this or do that or have a little extra cushion......the reasons go on and on. How much is enough? Time for us in finite, we don't know how much we have do we. Roll the dice and see if the gamble of working longer is worth the risk. I say we split the difference...that is what I will do. 
Jerry


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

(The question is whether to work 1/30th of a career longer to more than double the "boat", which you'll enjoy for 20 years.)

To tweak the discussion away from pure linearity... 

If you had a nicer/better boat, it could mean less stress and then you might live an extra year longer.

Or better systems/gear might enable you to keep sailing another year as you get older.

So it's an investment either way. If you were 82, there's not a lot of time for a return on that investment. But at 52, you likely have decades to recoup it.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

If I was going to be happy with the boat that I could buy without working the extra year (knowing that every boat is a compromise), I would definitely just leave. None of us have any idea how long we have before we go - don't waste the year at work if you don't have to.

Heck, I'm hoping to retire in another 9 1/2 years (at 55 - but Mr. cthoops will be 65 at that point) and I can't stand having to wait that long. If there was any possible way that I could do it, I'd be out of here now. Every time I read about someone who dies at a younger-than-average age, my first thought is "I wish we could get out of here now."

Go in 2016.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

jerryrlitton said:


> Is have been following this post because I am in the same situation except I don't want a new boat. I can technically retire in April of next year and be self sustaining and living well. Have the boat and just sail. BUT if I hang out just a little longer at work (Nigeria) I can do this or do that or have a little extra cushion......the reasons go on and on. How much is enough? Time for us in finite, we don't know how much we have do we. Roll the dice and see if the gamble of working longer is worth the risk.* I say we split the difference...that is what I will do. *
> Jerry


AJA!

el dorado answer right there

any sailor knows that ANYTHING SAILING RELATED is almost always a COMPROMISE!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

We don't know enough to respond.

* He can bank an extra $100K in one year, yet only has a little money now? Smells fishy.

* How does he like his job?

* He is not an active sailor, yet he knows he wants to go? How does he know that? Bet he doesn't last a year (the odds favor me being right).

Personally, I have the boat, have cruised some, and know that I would rather enjoy all of the things that dry land has to offer. Cruising is just one part of a full life, IMHO. I like where I live.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

pdqaltair said:


> We don't know enough to respond.
> 
> * He can bank an extra $100K in one year, yet only has a little money now? Smells fishy.
> 
> ...


This is the only post so far that makes any sense! :laugher


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

JonEisberg said:


> Pretty much the first thing that comes to mind, when I step aboard these latest and greatest production offerings today, with their settee backs pushed right out to the hull, and no shelves or cabinets behind or above them, is _"OK, so where am I gonna put all my STUFF ?"_


Easy... The storage goes into the overhead bins same as the airlines... I mean that photo looks like the interior of a 737 Boeing airplane! :laugher


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

guitarguy56 said:


> This is the only post so far that makes any sense! :laugher


How do you figure this?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

jerryrlitton said:


> How do you figure this?


I think your redirect is to pdqaltair... I just agree with what he said and I think others do too!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Having just gone through this after 35y of intermittent coastal cruising I would offer
You don't have clue what full time cruising is until you are a full time cruiser. I didn't realize the downsides and the joys are found in unexpected places. I never questioned the decision and don't now.
You may have a rough idea of who you are. Only you can make yourself happy. If you are unhappy on land you will be unhappy on the water. But if,as they say , time at sea has made you unsuitable to live on land go cruising.
Prior poster feels fulfilled on land and can't envision giving that up. He is a part time not full time cruiser by his own definition. Doesn't make him a bad person as my father in law would say. If you know you are a cruiser than as said before you need to decide what needs to be in your life while cruising. That determines the budget and boat.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

GCASKEW said:


> Do you go as soon as you can with a nice serviceable boat or work one more year for a new cruising boat?
> 
> Carlton


It may make sense to work for an additional year to better fund your retirement, but you're wasting that additional money if you use it to buy a newer boat.

I'm looking at new boats myself right now, but only because money is not really a limiting factor at the moment. A new boat is an indulgence for the "feel good" factors of new, shiny, and that new fiberglass smell. A new boat is an exceptionally poor value and it's a bad way to use retirement funds. If you can afford a bit more for your cruising boat then you're better off shifting away from an old Catalina/Jeanneau/Beneteau and moving toward an older Island Packet, Sabre, Tartan, or other quality boat. Getting a new or late model Catalina/Jeanneau/Beneteau is a very poor investment compared to a higher quality boat that has been properly fitted out.

G J


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

GCASKEW said:


> Like many on here we are approaching our retirement, May 2016. If we retire then we will have a good pension and money in the cursing kitty so income is fine.
> The question is this... May 2016 I will have up to $75k total in hand for the boat, $50k for the boat and $25k refurb. If I work one additional year I can put close to $100k in the bank for the boat. That would take us from say a 37 1990's boat to maybe a new Jeanneau 349 or Beneteau 35.
> 
> I'm very handy and can take of most of the medium to small work myself on the upkeep.
> ...


Get a tayana 37, plenty big enough, cheaper to insure then a more costly boat.
Also those french boats are junk unless your staying coastal.
50K will get you a great example of a tayana 37, and 25K will make her very nice!


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

guitarguy56 said:


> I think your redirect is to pdqaltair... I just agree with what he said and I think others do too!


There was no redirect however there were numererous parts, I just wondered what *you* thought made sense. When I want to know about others I will ask them.

_* He can bank an extra $100K in one year, yet only has a little money now? Smells fishy._

In my situation for instance I got offered the position I am in now. I told the recruiter the flying part is easy (As you know) but you need to pay (an amount) to live there. So he did. Now I can retire next year. Remember you get what you negotiate for. When you have been in the contract flying business as long as I have (FW and RW) you will understand this intimately. Besides this is more his business than ours anyway.

_* How does he like his job_?

Irrelevant

_* He is not an active sailor, yet he knows he wants to go? How does he know that? Bet he doesn't last a year (the odds favor me being right)._

Who cares. Many of us begin and make it or fail this way. Such as life. Most of the time I will favor the odds however I am not afraid to go with gut instinct.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

UnionPacific said:


> Get a tayana 37, plenty big enough, cheaper to insure then a more costly boat.
> Also those french boats are junk unless your staying coastal.
> 50K will get you a great example of a tayana 37, and 25K will make her very nice!


Ref the Tayana I am leaning that way myself.


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Does it seem strange that the general perception within this experienced cruising forum is that buying a yacht and setting sail seems to imply you’ve just crossed the point of no return?

Just because you retire and buy a sailboat with the intention of cruising doesn’t necessarily mean you are living aboard 24/7/365. Many cruisers get their start in smaller steps knowing that they can store their baby in a secure harbor or yard for 2 to 6 months at a time while they woefully take to land and visit relatives, work part time, tend to their rentals, etc..

I think it maybe it’s best not to expect to be “out there” till the end of time, but instead set smaller goals that give you and your spouse some time to ease into the lifestyle. It might also preclude friends and family from pestering you about not being “out there”.


----------



## glymroff (Apr 2, 2009)

Just couldn't help myself...

In almost all of the cool places we've been...

There are always a couple of boats I can't even believe are there, some that are brand spanking new, and everything in between. Our boat has been treating us very well for for less than you are budgeted for now. 

You see the same sunrises, coves, sunsets, and good times, regardless.

You're potentially trading 365 awesome experiences for a bit of money that most here (IMHO) would say that you have plenty of to go NOW.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

scubadoo said:


> Does it seem strange that the general perception within this experienced cruising forum is that buying a yacht and setting sail seems to imply you've just crossed the point of no return?
> 
> Just because you retire and buy a sailboat with the intention of cruising doesn't necessarily mean you are living aboard 24/7/365. Many cruisers get their start in smaller steps knowing that they can store their baby in a secure harbor or yard for 2 to 6 months at a time while they woefully take to land and visit relatives, work part time, tend to their rentals, etc..
> 
> I think it maybe it's best not to expect to be "out there" till the end of time, but instead set smaller goals that give you and your spouse some time to ease into the lifestyle. It might also preclude friends and family from pestering you about not being "out there".


It seems that many people can only see things from their own perspective.

My wife and I plan to get a newish 45-55' production boat in 5 years or so for circumnavigation.

We are going around the world so we can stop everywhere and see it all, not so we can say we went around the world. We will stop in marinas in many places, rent a car, and see the surrounding area. We are looking for the place we want to live.

The boat we want is new(ish), 5 year old or less. We want the floating condo: big aft berth, big kitchen, lots of storage, on board diesel genset, dual or triple a/c's, furling sails, electric winches, ... We have no desire to purchase an old (er) 'bluewater boat' and refit it.

We will have $150k per year budgeted for cruising expenses and repairs. We hope to do the buy in for $250k.

Our situation is different than others' situations. Ours isn't right or wrong, just ours.

I guess what I am getting at is the OP is the only one who can decide what is best for him.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

obviously


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

ianjoub said:


> It seems that many people can only see things from their own perspective.
> 
> My wife and I plan to get a newish 45-55' production boat in 5 years or so for circumnavigation.
> 
> ...


I've gotta admit, that is one of the more 'unusual' ratios between purchase price and annual budget I've ever heard...  I'll bet there are folks going around on brand new 65' Oysters and spending considerably less...

Sounds like you desire a considerable amount of complexity in your "condo"... I'd suggest you consider upping the ante a bit on the purchase price, spending more for initial quality might pay some dividends down the road in lessening slightly the headaches associated with complex systems on boats of such size...

No guarantees, however... Probably the biggest maintenance PITA I've ever known, was a $1.5 million 50-footer from a highly reputable Dutch yard with all of those trinkets on your list of priorities...

Sure, stuff like "dual or triple ACs" can be nice to have in a Kroozing Kondo... But, so can features such as _'Natural Ventilation'_ as part of the design... "Marinas" to plug into to keep that AC running are pretty scarce between Panama and NZ, Darwin and South Africa, and Cape Town and the Caribbean, after all...

)


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Would I work an extra year if I could leave now? Just to have a bit more comfort?
NO WAY!
That means one year less of great adventures. Best year of my life.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Sounds like you are wrestling with two issues... Time and boat quality. It also sounds like you may actually prefer a new boat and are trying to figure out how to make that happen. I think you need to think through how important the new boat is. If you feel strongly about that then you have your answer. If sailing on something older but properly prepped hits your comfort zone AND the rest of your retirement fund strategy is in place going now would make a lot of sense. Again I am assuming an additional year working would not make or break a comfortable retirement on or off the boat.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

pdqaltair said:


> We don't know enough to respond.
> 
> * He can bank an extra $100K in one year, yet only has a little money now? Smells fishy.
> 
> ...


I'll expand on questions I felt were obvious.

1. Just a question. There are certainly ways to sock money away fast.
2. Perhaps my job involves tinkering and is also my passion. Perhaps I hate my lucrative middle management job. It makes a huge difference when I view the specter of working another year. My father is 87 and still works because he loves it. He goes sailing with me, but he prefers his work.
3. He is not an active sailor but is certain he could cruise for the rest of his life.
a. Then why didn't he get a smaller boat--a dingy even--and sail that? I cannot imagine a year without sailing; I would sail something.
b. Like getting married the day after meeting a girl, he has not had time to see her warts.

-----

I'm not saying cruising is not valid. I'm saying the vast majority of people, given freedom and millions of dollars, would stay on dry land. So being a cruiser does not make you a bad person just odd. Not admitting there are down sides to cruising that outweight the up-sides--for most people--is a narrow view. I may decide to cruise full time in the future. I consider it likely. But I will be open minded about the choise.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Gee pdq- I must be traveling with the wrong crowd. Both in the states and down in the islands the slips, mooring fields and anchorages are crowded with folks who have >1m and just a mail service. Would guesstimate most have multiples of that. I'm glad there are so few odd people. if there were any more would worry there would be no room for me. Even now in the popular spots you need to be thinking 1/2 to 1 year ahead. Sad I really seem to like the odd people more then the dirt people. 
Just curious have you ever cruised for a prolonged period? If after that or beforehand you feel land preferable don't cruise. 
Many start out with boat value equals house value ( both emotionally and financially). Even as a multimillionaire many find out to really cruise something must give. Some sell the house. Some downsize the house. Some cruise for awhile then live on land for awhile. This seems to be true for the multimillionaires and the blue collar folks. Proportions seem the same to my observations to date regardless of resources. Newness of boat and size of boat may vary. Money doesn't seem to be the determinant.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the original question is just like a budget question, and the responses so far by various members mirror the type of answer they would post on that.

I wonder what the OP has decided.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

outbound said:


> Gee pdq- I must be traveling with the wrong crowd. Both in the states and down in the islands the slips, mooring fields and anchorages are crowded with folks who have >1m and just a mail service. Would guesstimate most have multiples of that. I'm glad there are so few odd people. if there were any more would worry there would be no room for me. Even now in the popular spots you need to be thinking 1/2 to 1 year ahead. Sad I really seem to like the odd people more then the dirt people.
> Just curious have you ever cruised for a prolonged period? If after that or beforehand you feel land preferable don't cruise.
> Many start out with boat value equals house value ( both emotionally and financially). Even as a multimillionaire many find out to really cruise something must give. Some sell the house. Some downsize the house. Some cruise for awhile then live on land for awhile. This seems to be true for the multimillionaires and the blue collar folks. Proportions seem the same to my observations to date regardless of resources. Newness of boat and size of boat may vary. Money doesn't seem to be the determinant.


4 weeks. Loved it.

What is hysterical is the assumption that living on water is certainly happier. I've taken 2-4 week dirt holidays that were fantastic, just as memorable, and free from the day-to-day (climbing expeditions). Personally, I intend to do both.

It isn't whether you are on the water. It's where your head is.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

So you took a four week holiday on the water and several multi week holidays on land. I'm glad you enjoy your holidays but neither represent cruising.
Living on a boat wandering around or I guess an RV where being stationary in prior home grounds as the "holiday " is my working definition of cruising.
I am a newbie at it having started last year. For me it took about six months for the mindset to change from holiday to cruising. I went "home" for Christmas for several weeks. It was a "holiday ".


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Don0190 said:


> I think the original question is just like a budget question, and the responses so far by various members mirror the type of answer they would post on that.
> 
> I wonder what the OP has decided.


I agree. This thread has diverged way too much. Carlton, what say you?


----------



## dhlamar (Jan 22, 2015)

So I'm assuming the OP is buying a boat outright instead of financing, with the low interest rates what are the pros and cons of that and is one better for selling and upgrading your cruiser?


----------

